# Football firms!



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

How influential are these groups..and are they a real serious problem in everyday british life? Growing up I never heard of a frim related incident maybe footy hooligans but there is a slight difference in that...

But what I wanna know, is there so much crime in britain that it aint a big deal or is it they just forgotten about and do nothing these days... I dunno what firms were like in the 8o's but are these groups still as big as they were?

like in Green street and football factory it makes it look like these firms are huge problems and such


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you been watching Green Street / ID / Football Factory by any chance?

They are still around but tend to just keep to themselves. Of the two clubs I go and watch I've not see any bother - but then I'm choosey as to where I drink my pre-match glass of water and lime... 

The Law Firms are who you really wanna watch out for...!


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Have you been watching Green Street / ID / Football Factory by any chance?


All great films BTW!


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

An interesting programme for you to watch is the Real Football Factories, its presented by Danny Dyer and comes on Bravo (I think). Its quite interesting and Danny Dyer goes and meets various members of firms and finds out what actually makes them tick.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

****nals firm are/were the gooners or the herd. I know a few lads in the herd youth who still cause their fair share of trouble. Im sure all of you heard recently about the death of The Bear (Denton) aswell, he was one of the original Gooners.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Always will be football firms, all organise over the net/by phone and keep it all hush hush.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Football firms are very popular in Sweden its like a trendy thing, alot of the guys go around shouting football hooligans and refering to G.S.E all the time. as being british they assume I am a hooligan or part of a firm


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Having just come back off a 3 year ban I can say that Ive well and truly grown up. Ill turn out with the lads for bigger matches, like derby matches etc but my days of running around like an ****hole are well and truly numbered.

Having been associated with my football clubs firm since being 17 yrs old, Im 28 now, I can say that most of those [email protected] **** films out there are about as real as Michael jacksons face these days.

Most of the lads I used to go with, and still talk reguarly are all good blokes, theres many myths about what goes on and how ppl conduct themselves, Ive had enough with most of the young guns coming through, most like to pose and pout instead of getting stuck in, like it used to be in the 80's - these days the Police have everything sawn up, if I go into town these days on a matchday I get called my 1st name by the old bill and a camera pushed in my face, and who am I, a nobody, so just shows how its mostly been sewn up.

The planned fights that happen do happen on a weekly basis, we'd actually arrange stuff with local rivals even ifg we were going on a night out, thats how thick i was at the time, but after seeing 2 mates get 3 months for basically standing their ground I realised its all a load of sh1te.

Its easy to spot the real lads in a firm because they keep their mouths buttoned, not jumping up and down like idiots trying to be noticed, the fact that most follow the casual movement also makes them easy to spot, the amount I spent on clobber over the years must be thousands, and whilst im 98% done with it all I hate to see them get recognised as jester hat wearing d1cks making their mouth, the sight of a good 200 lads all dressed up in casual gear can be quite a sight for ppl not used to being around them.

Saying that, I had some good laughs over the years, from being bricked, glassed, umbrella wrapped around my neck, police battoned across the spine (alwasy a nice feeling :-( ) to getting paving flags chucked at me at Grimsby on a ****ty week day night to dishing it out myself, the buzz was there. I appreciate some ppl cannot grasp it but once its in you, its in you.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tasty said:


> ****nals firm are/were the gooners or the herd. I know a few lads in the herd youth who still cause their fair share of trouble. Im sure all of you heard recently about the death of The Bear (Denton) aswell, he was one of the original Gooners.


yep, RIP to him, was a legend in the inner circles of the lads in the know.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with that as too many people want to be some sort of firm and then advertise it as if its some big and bad thing like its a "I'm a fu88ing hard nut don't mess with me" like all these other gangs around, however true firm members don't wanna get noticed as attention brings as you have said the police which also means doing time, which no one wants to do!

I use to be in a firm in the day with a few of my mates but we all use to keep it on a low down sort of thing, i remember some of the things i have done and to be honest they are fu88ing stupid and probably looking back on it i wouldn't now but in the heat of the moment when the adrenaline is flowing and your with all your mates you tend not to think about the consequences of your actions and even if you did you wouldn't be bothered at the time!

I am now 23 and have settled down with a Mrs and a new addition to the family a new 4 month old son and they come first, don't get me wrong i still watch the game and i still go out with the lads but i don't drink no more and i defo don't get into anything like i use to, the thing is though the friends you have got either before or after being in a so called firm are your friends for life and i can honestly say even though i ain't in it no more i could always rely on them if needed!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> I agree with that as too many people want to be some sort of firm and then advertise it as if its some big and bad thing like its a "I'm a fu88ing hard nut don't mess with me" like all these other gangs around, however true firm members don't wanna get noticed as attention brings as you have said the police which also means doing time, which no one wants to do!
> 
> I use to be in a firm in the day with a few of my mates but we all use to keep it on a low down sort of thing, i remember some of the things i have done and to be honest they are fu88ing stupid and probably looking back on it i wouldn't now but in the heat of the moment when the adrenaline is flowing and your with all your mates you tend not to think about the consequences of your actions and even if you did you wouldn't be bothered at the time!
> 
> I am now 23 and have settled down with a Mrs and a new addition to the family a new 4 month old son and they come first, don't get me wrong i still watch the game and i still go out with the lads but i don't drink no more and i defo don't get into anything like i use to, the thing is though the friends you have got either before or after being in a so called firm are your friends for life and i can honestly say even though i ain't in it no more i could always rely on them if needed!


Its better in the long run mate, Ill always turn out for Sheff Wendy, can't let those fuggers go unpunished but last time I was out I left in disgust at some of our younger lot singing "no surrender to the IRA" in a boozer full of [email protected]  - I mean its totally clueless and pathetic, some just get a buzz of hanging around with some of us that have been there, seen it, done it etc - but that won't include me anymore, tbh, most couldn't kick the sh1t out of a paper bag cos of the drug intake their doing, buying Ket cos its cheaper than charles etc.

Its easy to pout and pose in the gear but when its toe to toe with no old bill in sight then how many will stand? I won't be finding out lol


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd never fight in a shirt that cost me more than £15. Not worth it.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

westsider said:


> An interesting programme for you to watch is the Real Football Factories, its presented by Danny Dyer and comes on Bravo (I think). Its quite interesting and Danny Dyer goes and meets various members of firms and finds out what actually makes them tick.


What a cock...you know that he actually ****ed himself when in Italy with the Ultras.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> I'd never fight in a shirt that cost me more than £15. Not worth it.


LOL i always never seen the point myself.

I like my SI, CP, Farhi etc and i dont want to go fighting only to have it fcuked up.

I was spitting feathers when a rare iceberg top of mine got ripped in a scuffle.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> I'd never fight in a shirt that cost me more than £15. Not worth it.


I used to think the same but after 8 or 9 pints...

Ive actually seen lads targetted because they had some rare item of clothing and it ripped off their back, which is out of order but slightly funny.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Danny Dyer;

its gonna be well nawty 

hes a right poof


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

offo said:


> How influential are these groups..and are they a real serious problem in everyday british life? Growing up I never heard of a frim related incident maybe footy hooligans but there is a slight difference in that...
> 
> But what I wanna know, is there so much crime in britain that it aint a big deal or is it they just forgotten about and do nothing these days... I dunno what firms were like in the 8o's but are these groups still as big as they were?
> 
> *like in Green street and football factory it makes it look like these firms are huge problems and such*


since these films lads my age will talk sh1t about being in a firm.

its funny how so many people 'were in a firm' since those films came out isnt it?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Five-O said:


> *Its easy to spot the real lads in a firm because they keep their mouths buttoned, not jumping up and down like idiots trying to be noticed,*
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Porky Pie said:


> I'd never fight in a shirt that cost me more than £15. Not worth it.


lmao that was a corker mate


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

I used to own pubs and derby day was a nightmare, every last stitch had to be moved out of the bar, chairs, tables, pictures you name it if it wasnt nailed down it had to be out of sight to stop the nutters killing each other with it, lol.

We luckily escaped a take over a few year back when a massive group of scots were basically heading for trouble that had been organised to kick off in the bar, luckily the police came in in force before anything had the chance to happen (which is rare as we all know theyusually turn up after the event, lol) but sadly after the match the bar up the road was totally trashed.

I can understand some people wanting to battle it out especially derby's but what i cant understand is why they cant just go to a deserted place and kick ten piles of sh*te out of each other without wrecking other peoples property or putting others at risk.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

shauno said:


> True mate, I always used to keep myself quiet, those ****ers that used to give it the large one when they got pinned into a police escort made me laugh, the ones that were sh1tting it two mins before hand  lol...then suddenly get brave.
> 
> ps mate; you must have a nice bit of power or a good aim to break those three, a lot of ppl don't realise how much a jaw punch hurts two ppl....lmao


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Kel said:


> I used to own pubs and derby day was a nightmare, every last stitch had to be moved out of the bar, chairs, tables, pictures you name it if it wasnt nailed down it had to be out of sight to stop the nutters killing each other with it, lol.
> 
> We luckily escaped a take over a few year back when a massive group of scots were basically heading for trouble that had been organised to kick off in the bar, luckily the police came in in force before anything had the chance to happen (which is rare as we all know theyusually turn up after the event, lol) but sadly after the match the bar up the road was totally trashed.
> 
> *I can understand some people wanting to battle it out especially derby's but what i cant understand is why they cant just go to a deserted place and kick ten piles of sh*te out of each other without wrecking other peoples property or putting others at risk*.


Ill tell ya mate, cos you rarely nowadays get a firm with 100% willing to go hard at it, if 10 or 12 go down then the rest will be on their toes, in short, they know they'll get hurt. I wouldn't do that these days, leave it to the Polacks or Russians (crazy mofo's) - serious violence would happen, a lot of football scrapping used to be handbags tbh, wham/bam then retreat.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

It seems me and my mates had more fights at the weekends etc...but that was the point of this thread I wanted to know how the real firms are....what about the chelsea head hunters they are heard of in sweden 

What are the big serious firms names not just footy, maybe rugby if there are groups out here in britain!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

offo said:


> It seems me and my mates had more fights at the weekends etc...but that was the point of this thread I wanted to know how the real firms are....what about the chelsea head hunters they are heard of in sweden
> 
> What are the big serious firms names not just footy, maybe rugby if there are groups out here in britain!


Firms are still very active mate, but now the no's are a lot smaller, prolly 25-30, we can/could pull only 150-180 lads for big games, Man U, Birmingham, Chelsea etc can pull 400-500 lads easy id say when they need to.

Man U, Tottenham, Brum, firms like that are still active and prolly the most biggest, Chels on somewhat of a decline, Millwall not what they once were, but its about the right game coming along for them all, you get all the old boys turning out for FA Cup games against big teams etc.

We once went to cardiff with 90 lads and did well, it seemed like Cardiff had hundreds out that day. I think some vids of us are on youtube that day.....lol


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

The Zulu's decided to have a bit of fun at our place a couple of weeks ago as they were celebrating some anniversary! however,they came a bit unstuck as City were well up for it.

It started with a few items being thrown inside the ground and escalated into full on battle outside with Police horse and baton charges.From what the on duty medics told me,there was a fair bit of Burberry and Brummie accents in A & E that night!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Five-O said:


> i like to think ive got a bit of power in my punch
> 
> i dont think people realise that hands arent made for punching, if there is enough contact the bones will break/fracture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Since the advent of films like football factory and green street there have been alot more "youth firms" popping up all over the place I've noticed. I've got a few mates in various cities support various clubs who are part of these youth movements and often I'm told it gets messier than the older lads...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tasty said:


> Since the advent of films like football factory and green street there have been alot more "youth firms" popping up all over the place I've noticed. I've got a few mates in various cities support various clubs who are part of these youth movements and often I'm told it gets messier than the older lads...


True mate, I wish the younger element at our place would fvck off tbh - right set of Ket obsessed freaks, there again I got rid of all my Stone Islam and Paki and Shark clobber to them.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Five-O said:


> True mate, I wish the younger element at our place would fvck off tbh - right set of Ket obsessed freaks, there again I got rid of all my Stone Islam and Paki and Shark clobber to them.


LOL


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> True mate, I wish the younger element at our place would fvck off tbh - right set of Ket obsessed freaks, there again I got rid of all my Stone Islam and Paki and Shark clobber to them.


Fook man my stone island jacket cost me £600, I'm fooked if I'm gonna wear that to football! lol

Millwall's firm had to subside, 90% of them got banned a few years ago after the big ruck they had with Cardiff I think? Then again they hospitalised sh1t loads of coppers and stabbed police horse's the lot...messy bunch. I know one of them and they are still active just need to wait a few years....

Spurs are still fairly strong, there are a few pubs in Seven Sisters where you find them, the Builders Arms is still one of the worst, the barman who runs the show has THFC tattoo'd across his forehead! Last year at home against Chelsea it went off big time, outside the ground, the police horse's kept you seperated as you march down Seven Sisters, and when you got to the tube station they still kept you apart, but when the train comes everyone piles on, fists, legs and heads flying...it was mad


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Fook man my stone island jacket cost me £600, I'm fooked if I'm gonna wear that to football! lol
> 
> Millwall's firm had to subside, 90% of them got banned a few years ago after the big ruck they had with Cardiff I think? Then again they hospitalised sh1t loads of coppers and stabbed police horse's the lot...messy bunch. I know one of them and they are still active just need to wait a few years....
> 
> Spurs are still fairly strong, there are a few pubs in Seven Sisters where you find them, the Builders Arms is still one of the worst, the barman who runs the show has THFC tattoo'd across his forehead! Last year at home against Chelsea it went off big time, outside the ground, the police horse's kept you seperated as you march down Seven Sisters, and when you got to the tube station they still kept you apart, but when the train comes everyone piles on, fists, legs and heads flying...it was mad


Yeah I don't agree with Millwall with all that **** they done to horses etc, but them and Spurs take it very seriously, like you say, very fukin nasty on their day, I remember going there in about 97 (Spurs) and its a sh1tty place to come out of, especially as it was dark etc, couldn't see the ****ers, came from everywhere got a sore jaw and felt like a broken bleedin rib  but I managed to scruff the knuckles so I got a few in....lol

Fuk that **** now though, its gone to a new level where someone and they regualry do, get hurt really bad, I hate firms who use knives but it does happen, and without sounding like a puss, if they can't have it toe to toe than im well out of it, last thing I want is mars bars all over mi face.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I was out last night and a 35 year guy was shouting at me Do you know who I am? Do u know hammerby (swedish football team) and i was yeah he was I am in the top firm for that team! He wanted to fight with us between the ages of 17 and 21..It was kinda pathetic really.. The local pub where all the hammerby firms go was just on the corner...But 1 of the lads I was with was getting angry..cuz he is in a hammerby firm so he was getting major ****ed..

At one moment I though my 8-9 mates were gonna jump on him in mc donalds  He originally wanted the fight with me! And it was me that calmed the situation down..I took him back to his meal saying. I am a hammerby fan too blah blah trying to get sided with him..

He thought I was on my own at first... A bloody coward he was really offereing me out for a feight when he about 15 years older than me..

nutter I don't like fights 8 on 1 cuz it aint even a fight then.. So I thought it was best to calm the situation down. The lads I were with just wanted to kick off...

They were telling him to call his firm out the pub and fight with us! But my mates think it was all mouth especially my mate already in a hammerby firm


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/theridersofthenight

listen to a few of the tracks on there


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Watched Green Street last night...

This thread worries me...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

offo said:


> I was out last night and a 35 year guy was shouting at me Do you know who I am? Do u know hammerby (swedish football team) and i was yeah he was I am in the top firm for that team! He wanted to fight with us between the ages of 17 and 21..It was kinda pathetic really.. The local pub where all the hammerby firms go was just on the corner...But 1 of the lads I was with was getting angry..cuz he is in a hammerby firm so he was getting major ****ed..
> 
> At one moment I though my 8-9 mates were gonna jump on him in mc donalds  He originally wanted the fight with me! And it was me that calmed the situation down..I took him back to his meal saying. I am a hammerby fan too blah blah trying to get sided with him..
> 
> ...


Just be careful mate, even though he sounded a first class tit if he is well in with some of their firm then they will be more than used to a ruck.

When I first started going with the older end it was a bit ****ening cos they were all built like mi dad and as old, lol, seriously at a young age, scrapping with lads a lot older is weird as fvck, but now if I turn out im one of the older lads.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bumpity, bump, bump, bump....

Football Factory, Channel 4, 10.50pm tonight.....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Football and it's culture of retard violence is a blight on the UK. Anyone who participates I think is a complete cock.

If you have to do that **** to feel like a man I feel pity for you.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

megatron said:


> Football and it's culture of retard violence is a blight on the UK. Anyone who participates I think is a complete cock.


I only mentioned the film was on tonight because it was touched upon in previous pages.

I've never been involved in ANY hooligan antics, nor will I ever be because I don't go to watch live matches. Furthermore, it isn't really my forte'...

I've never seen the film, but I wouldn't mind watching it.

I actually agree with you though, but I would have maybe said it a little more PC


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I was a season ticket holder at Aston Villa for 15 years. Before that I went when I could afford to.

When I was about 17 I got pulled into the scene. Extremely niaive, I thought I could stand with the big boys. I am no fighter but the buzz was electric. I realised that I couldnt do it and that standing there just made a mockery out of me and the rest I was with.

My mates did not want anything to do with it but I just got dragged along with the crowd thinking it was cool. I dont regret it because I learnt a lesson that is stupid and benefits nobody.

For the rest of the years I went to the games I just stayed in the back ground. We all knew where the trouble hot spots were and stayed away.

Our local derbys were Birmingham City and Coventry. It was like the mental institutions had been opened for the day. I have never seen so many meat heads walking the streets. With the accents being the same there was no way of identifying who was who. I still see groups of lads walking the streets in the city centre before and after games and I know full well what they are after or looking for.

I cant beleive blokes will travel the country for a punch up. I heard guys saying to me that that after games they were going on trains to meet Wolves, Man U, Chelsea, Leeds or Birmingham somewhere, really - I feel they should grow up but I do recall the buzz. Do I sound like a 34 year old?

I have a mate who religously follows West Brom. He tells me the scraps in the lower leagues are far worse than the premier, as said above becuase the police are on top of it. My mate had more trouble at S****horpe, Chesterfield, Barnsley ets than chelsea, Liverpool, etc.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I agree with Mega, I really dont see the point of it all. Might watch football factory tonight though


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

It is a good film...

Ill probably catch it, once ive watched Prison Break

You guys should also watch The Business, its got the same people in it kind of a sequel...very funny!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Whereas I respect everyone's opinions I think leeston summed it up, the buzz is very real and especially when its with another 70-80 lads you know who are all in the same mindset. It is stupid though I admit, but those that can't understand why they do it are mostly ppl who just can't relate to it because they've never been in that situation.

I just choose to go out and have a pint with them every now and then, when they say "so and so have got so many coming and were going to meet them" I just let it go in one ear and outta the other, not my thing anymore, except Sh1tefield Wednesday when ill be making a guest appearance...........well you have to for the scum you see.....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

megatron said:


> Football and it's culture of retard violence is a blight on the UK. Anyone who participates I think is a complete cock.
> 
> If you have to do that **** to feel like a man I feel pity for you.


Thats good coming from someone who 99.9% of the time posts complete and utter sh1te. 

If you knew anything about the scene then you'd probably be able to give a valid point of view, as it stands you don't, so stick to posting sh1te in the other threads. Thanks.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

ahhh you will never change Five-O. You may have grown up but there is still some 'lad' in yer.

However, being as you have not been involved for some while the guys no longer wear teddy boy suits, platform shoes and big quiffs! Just letting you know so you dont stand out.

I went to Barsnley once to watch the Villa. Not going to taunt you over the score but many laffs had by all. We stopped over at some birds house I met a few months before when visiting Sheffield. We went to a few pubs and clubs on the night but it was wierd.

Not being disrespectful mate, but the mindset of the small town blokes is completely different to that of those from the city. We got loads of stares and once they heard the accent they huffed and puffed as we were 'outsiders'.

Good weekend though and the girl was dirty as hell!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

leeston said:


> ahhh you will never change Five-O. You may have grown up but there is still some 'lad' in yer.
> 
> However, being as you have not been involved for some while the guys no longer wear teddy boy suits, platform shoes and big quiffs! Just letting you know so you dont stand out.
> 
> ...


lmao....dirty Barnsley b1tshes eh! lol

Yeah I agree mate, it can be hostile for outsiders and its a place thats very proud and doesn't like change... 

For a while as a teenager I was in the same mindset but Ive changed my opinion about lots of different things thesedays.

Barnsley itself is stuck in a timewarp, many towns around it are the same, thats why I like gettign away every now and then, the ppl are for the most part friendly but there are more than a few [email protected]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting post, especially from those who have been involved

Im not interested in it all, but then again not interested in football that much, If 2 like minded sets of fans want to kick fcuk out of each other then so what, I just dont like it when innocent non violent fans etc get caught up and hurt etc thats a shame.

But from posts you can see its usually kids that get involved from a young age and get caught up with the buzz they get i suppose.

Its also good to see how those involved sort of grow up get out and realise its all a bit pointless, hopefully without too many scars lol.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I got no scars JW as I backed out quietly without getting into a scuffle. I have no probs admitting it.

I too agree. I recall walking through Birmingham City Centre many years ago with my wife and kid. The Birmingham city fans were chasing some wolves fans through the Bull Ring Shopping area which is quite smart and plush. There were about 20 a side kicking off inside and the security guards just stood back and let them fight as the numbers were too great.

I had thought this before but it reaffirmed my opinion that what a bunch of cocks. Feel free to fight but not where innocent people can see or get pulled in.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

its one thing going a few miles up the road for a scrap,

but the lads who go abroad and do it well that takes a pair of bollocks IMO


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah - its a shame. I have no desire to go abroad to watch my team play (not that Villa get into Europe very often!).


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

leeston said:


> yeah - its a shame. I have no desire to go abroad to watch my team play (not that Villa get into Europe very often!).


I'll be up in Villa in a few Sat's time, fancy a lil scrap for old times sake? Perhaps Queensbury Rules on the lawn by the town hall?

LOL nah we are gonna smash Villa 3-0


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> I'll be up in Villa in a few Sat's time, fancy a lil scrap for old times sake? Perhaps Queensbury Rules on the lawn by the town hall?
> 
> LOL nah we are gonna smash Villa 3-0


****nal I guess then?

Thats what I love about cheeky cockneys, always givin it blah blah blah.

As away fans you will be put in the North Stand. It was once the biggest open ended seated terrace in Europe back in its day. Now, it is old. The roof barely covers the away fans at the front so hopefully your £40 seat will be a wet one.

Only joking mate - I am no longer a brawler (not that I ever was one). If you want to meet up before the match then the best I could offer is a nice meal and a pint of diet coke. FFS - lol.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

The firms in the UK remind me of our gangs in America. Usually a bit less color in the firms though. Unless you're talking about the ICF.

If you think the firms are dead then come down to Bermondsey and see what's up.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Five-O said:


> Thats good coming from someone who 99.9% of the time posts complete and utter sh1te.
> 
> If you knew anything about the scene then you'd probably be able to give a valid point of view, as it stands you don't, so stick to posting sh1te in the other threads. Thanks.


Yes I must be terribly narrow minded not to appreciate the finer points of football hooliganisim. How blinkered of me not to understand "your right" to go and cause hundreds of thousands of pounds of damage to property in the name of football. I really must learn to be more tolerant of those who's idea of a good night out is overstressing the NHS through group violence.

You're right five-o I have been such a fool, from now on I will support football violence, when people look down on me in outher contries because of the repuation that idiots like you have forged through football riots I will put my hand up and defend it! "Excuse me sir, though you may think that 200 men smashing up every person, building and car between the football staduim and the train station is wreckless you are wrong! - it's a noble part of the UK culture....."

The most hillarious thing is that you call me up for talking sh1t? (I assume on the god thread - I must be talking sh1t if I mention science right? I mean if you can't understand soemthing it's either magic or god rofl). So I take it that through your opinion of me talking "sh1te" you believe in god (not that I could find any post form you on the topic) yet you are quite happy to go out after a football match and cave people's heads in? Not really in the spirit of christianity mate?

Quite frankly :blowme:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

miami - they have gangs in america?

Is it comparable to the english hooligan?

By that I mean, mindless violence perpetrated by a collection of thugs linked together by geography alone?

I find it hard to think the seattle seahawks would be ringing up NY jets to arrange fisticuffs?

Do you mean gangs as in street gangs, like what we would see in the LA/compton/driveby type films which were popular back in the 90's?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

batten down the hatches and remove the chairs and ash trays luv. Its gonna kick off in here unless the filth come any minute soon.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

leeston said:


> ****nal I guess then?
> 
> Thats what I love about cheeky cockneys, always givin it blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Damn right 

Yeah I've been to Villa a few times mate its a decent place to watch football, they are a decent side these days so it should be a blast!

When I sort out my timings mate i'll PM you, will defo need a bite to eat before the match if you aint too far from a Nando's or simlar!


----------



## EVIL-ONION (Nov 5, 2007)

ive got a couple of mates that do the deeds for west ham.

they are still very active and enjoy a good scrap.

good bunch of people to know when your out on the town though.

i feel sorry for any bouncers on the doors when they are all drinking though, 30+ fellas with no fear and loads of beers swinging thier fists about in a club.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I used to fight alot but that all stopped when I moved to sweden 4 years..But I still miss the buzz.. I mean wasn#t in a firm..but these lads i have started meeting made me feel like I fitted in its weird that I got all excited when they all started shouting lets go out and fight.. It reminded me of old days...I dunno if its good or bad but they want me to hang out more often with them...That night I just wanted to fight.. its a weird madness u get wehn 14 other lads want to do what u wanan do inside >P


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

offo said:


> I used to fight alot but that all stopped when I moved to sweden 4 years..


When you were 12?

Come on dude, there's enough "hard man" types on here without you claiming to be one too.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I iant claiming anything.. I am just saying I enjoyed fighting... acctually I started out fighting at 12 until was 15 or 16.. was in the wrong place at the wrong time with a couple guys in my class were jumped by another group of lads and I got pulled into it and it just got worse from then on... But know i am not a hard man mate I am jsut saying that I did enjoy it after awhile a tell u what megatron if u havent done it u wouldn't know!

but saying that I always try talking my way out of fighting if i can!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Reading back on the last post it did seem like i was trying to make myself out to be something but I really wasn't... I really hate cocky bastards standing around shouting and stuff its usually them that run when their mates aint around! It's usually the quieter ones who mean business!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

There's many people dude who think it's cool or clever to lose your temper and hurt someone else. Sure i have had fights, every guy has i'm sure. But it's learning to control your more base instincts that make you a man. Not jumping on a forum and bragging about how many heads you caved in at the latest football riot, that makes you look like a cock - rightfully.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

to true megatron u are right about that! I don't get impressed by banter or showing off ect...

some lads do it and everyone just looks at eachother and when the person or persons go away everyone jsut laughs or is like " bull poo"


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

megatron said:


> There's many people dude who think it's cool or clever to lose your temper and hurt someone else. Sure i have had fights, every guy has i'm sure. But it's learning to control your more base instincts that make you a man. Not jumping on a forum and bragging about how many heads you caved in at the latest football riot, that makes you look like a cock - rightfully.


as much as i agree with you there is also a heads to the tails side of the coin ... my dad used to live across the road to me and he said to some young scrote that was breaking into a car that, instead of being a dick get a job...this guy brought a few more scrotes to the party and gave my old man a lot of **** including spitting and punching him... the spitting i let go, but the pleasure i got from laying out the two [email protected] that punched my dad will live with me forever....probably live with them cun7s too. Sometimes they fuking deserve it and if they do im happy to issue it! lose my cool i did ... but they did first so fuk em!!!


----------



## mattrich (Mar 16, 2007)

i am a PNE fan and i am not a hooligan or in a firm or owt but the coach i was in at coventry a few weeks ago got bricked, a load of us ran off the coach and most of them ran off but a few did stay and fight and i must admit it was a ****ing good buzz!

the next week, we were in sheffield for PNE v's sheff utd and as soon as we got off the motorway our coach got pulled by the police and they came on and video'd everyone on there then escorted us to the ground. once we got there they picked a few of the lads from the coach and took them to a room to interview them. nothing came of it but they missed half the game poor basterds!

it must've been on cctv at coventry.

ps. well done to barnsley for beating blackpool scumbags tonight, even though you beat us on the weekend!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

leeston said:


> Do you mean gangs as in street gangs, like what we would see in the LA/compton/driveby type films which were popular back in the 90's?


Sport in the States have no sort of thing. Even at some of the most heated rivalries both home and away fans sit together. Fights usually happen because you get some drunk frat kid that want to throw ice at some away fan, or even at his own team's supporters.

I was in Tallahassee for the last Miami @ Florida State (College football)I was in a bright orange Miami shirt by myself in the FSU student section with no problems. People just want to talk sh*t about who's school is better or call us a bunch of immigrants since we're from miami rather than fight.

Miami's player's are the thugs more so than the fans.

If you want to call them street gangs. I just call them gangs. Bloods, Crips, Zoe Pound (Hatian gang in miami), MS13, that's what I mean. The firms in England remind somewhat of our american gangs. At least when you're looking at a city the size of london and having so many teams with so many firms. Fighting for essentially for a Neighborhood's ego.

The firms obviously aren't so much about having 13 year olds selling crack on the corner in West Ham shirt, but their are some shady things going on behind the scenes of some firms. The firms of the old days remind me more of our gangs. When you see the boys wearing their team colors rather than a burberry jacket. Minus the AK-47s though.

I was an american that moved to South London, and happened to get caught up in Millwall the year we went to the cup final. Then I get home and some c*nt like froto f*cking baggings is moving to east london and going to West Ham. I'm still waiting for royalties from that one.

Had the time of my life. Their is no sporting event in america that you get that kind of atmosphere. Cardiff away. West Ham home and away. Taking the coach to Manchester for the semi and beating sunderland for the third time that season. The final in Cardiff. Good times, can't wait to be able to afford to move back to England.

In America you will never see people singing songs about killing coppers right in front of a bunch of them. Police here are won't take that sh*t. Even with the CCTV the police here would have no problems beating your ass, or tasering you if they physically can't.

You'll also never hear of a team in any sport here when you have to have team member car to be able to go to certain mathces, so that they can already have a file on you, including a passport photo.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Interesting post, especially from those who have been involved
> 
> Im not interested in it all, but then again not interested in football that much, If 2 like minded sets of fans want to kick fcuk out of each other then so what, I just dont like it when innocent non violent fans etc get caught up and hurt etc thats a shame.
> 
> ...


A very good post mate, although you don't agree with it you haven't gone and started forcing that opinion on everyone, your right in the 1st paragraph, no innocent by-standers have ever been caught up in anything I did, thats the false perception the media portrays, they like to think that innocent ppl get preyed upon, it does happen and those who do it know who they are and thier scum in my book, but ive actually been in a large group of lads thats left it a few times if some rivals were in groups of 10 or so, no point 70 going up against 10 or so.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

megatron said:


> There's many people dude who think it's cool or clever to lose your temper and hurt someone else. Sure i have had fights, every guy has i'm sure. But it's learning to control your more base instincts that make you a man. Not jumping on a forum and bragging about how many heads you caved in at the latest football riot, that makes you look like a cock - rightfully.


Thats the point your missing, anyone involved with a fiirm is fair game in my book, ive never hit a woman, child or OAP in my life and never would, believe it or not, rules are mostly adhered to except when heated rivalry's escalate.

Ive also not bragged about anything, Ive said that im not involved anymore and brought up a few memories, if you look back I don't think I said in any that I caved someones head in whatsoever. For me, if I ever knocked anyone down, then they were left, no head stamping or kicking etc, but its happened to me personally, its just all good fun, no-one is really intent on hospitalising somneone but it does happen and its unfortunate.

The [email protected] that make me sick are those firms that brick the club coaches and ppl who don't wanna be involved, we always kept ourselves to ourselves until we found who we were looking for, these days its just posturing and posing, hardly ever kicks off largescale at all, but when it does its a lot more violent that it was in the 80's and 90's - one reason Ive got out, too many d1cks with blades more than willing to use.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

IMO if you absolutely have to fight for a buzz, there are tons of gyms up and down the UK where you can learn boxing or MMA or submission wrestling. Theres just no need to do this on the streets in public. Also I appreciate that while you may never have hit a kid/woman or damaged property during one of your organised gang fights there are tons of guys that do/have. I'm sorry but I fail to see how you can justify football violence as a "bit of fun"... That's not how the public see it and they are the ones that have to live with the effects.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

megatron said:


> IMO if you absolutely have to fight for a buzz, there are tons of gyms up and down the UK where you can learn boxing or MMA or submission wrestling. Theres just no need to do this on the streets in public. Also I appreciate that while you may never have hit a kid/woman or damaged property during one of your organised gang fights there are tons of guys that do/have. I'm sorry but I fail to see how you can justify football violence as a "bit of fun"... That's not how the public see it and they are the ones that have to live with the effects.


Fair do's mate - Im not saying I condone it any longer and Ive grown up, I do think its idiotic and I do stuggle to see the attraction thesedays but what happened, happened so to speak. I can't say im ashamed but Ive no impetus to go out these days other than to see some of the lads that still go, who are all sound.

I am training in MMA btw, and loving it


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I am training in MMA


Do you know John Tumman mate? He owns Regent's gym.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Do you know John Tumman mate? He owns Regent's gym.


Id been going to one at Dewsbury mate, but now ones opening in Mapplewell that Im going to try, Craig Burke who used to train under John I think??? is taking the Muay Thai, the lad who works the door at the Soviet is doing the MMA I believe.

Thing is I can't find the fecking place....lol...Ive been told where it is but they haven't got all the signs up yet outside so its pot luck...lol

You don't know anyone who might know or have better directions do ya?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

In any case are not the heads of all the large football firms mates with each other? and go out for a drink together to arrange the next "meet" or "fight" or whatever they call it???

Plus I reckon if it was contained in say a field or industrial estate with no innocent bystanders then its probably a good release of violent tension for some undesirables who other wise would be out doing prob more serious violent offences against innocents.

Saying that, its still not my cup of tea, would rather go and watch rugby and have freindly banter with the oppsoition over a couple of pints as opposed to punching them in the head lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jw007 said:


> In any case are not the heads of all the large football firms mates with each other? and go out for a drink together to arrange the next "meet" or "fight" or whatever they call it???
> 
> Plus I reckon if it was contained in say a field or industrial estate with no innocent bystanders then its probably a good release of violent tension for some undesirables who other wise would be out doing prob more serious violent offences against innocents.
> 
> Saying that, its still not my cup of tea, would rather go and watch rugby and have freindly banter with the oppsoition over a couple of pints as opposed to punching them in the head lol


When I was at6 it I used to know a lot of lads, a few inc some Chesterfield, Doncaster and a few others still come to Barnsley for a pint etc if we've a good match and vice versa, crazy eh?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Id been going to one at Dewsbury mate, but now ones opening in Mapplewell that Im going to try, Craig Burke who used to train under John I think??? is taking the Muay Thai, the lad who works the door at the Soviet is doing the MMA I believe.
> 
> Thing is I can't find the fecking place....lol...Ive been told where it is but they haven't got all the signs up yet outside so its pot luck...lol
> 
> You don't know anyone who might know or have better directions do ya?


Can't help I'm afriad. Craig did used to train with John, yeah. I remember watching them fight a few times. John would have been first class if it wasn't for his porcelain knees lol. Craig was a first class fighter though - big [email protected] as well. I used to train with him at Shindo-Kai which John and Ged still run. Do they still have anyone doing the Karate down at Keel? Still might pop down there to see what it's like, I'll just make sure I don't wear my Blades shirt if you're around lmao.

I'll have an ask around and see if anyone knows anymore about the MMA.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> When I was at6 it I used to know a lot of lads, a few inc some Chesterfield, Doncaster and a few others still come to Barnsley for a pint etc if we've a good match and vice versa, crazy eh?


PMSL, prob like boxers after a fight lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Can't help I'm afriad. Craig did used to train with John, yeah. I remember watching them fight a few times. John would have been first class if it wasn't for his porcelain knees lol. Craig was a first class fighter though - big [email protected] as well. I used to train with him at Shindo-Kai which John and Ged still run. Do they still have anyone doing the Karate down at Keel? Still might pop down there to see what it's like, I'll just make sure I don't wear my Blades shirt if you're around lmao.
> 
> I'll have an ask around and see if anyone knows anymore about the MMA.


lol....nah the shirt would be fine, its the other sheffielders i don't like tbh...lol

Yeah Craig has now turned semi or pro, hes fighting for the British Heavyweight Championship (muay thai) on 1st December mate, he's 6-1 atm, fights at 100kg and looks lean as fvck, used to go to school with him, build like that back then aswell lol 

http://www.badcompany.co.uk/article.asp?newsid=263

I don't think Tony has much going oin at the Keel although last time I was there hes got sh1tloads of bags upstairs etc so wasn't sure.

I was thinking of doing Muay Thai with Craig instead of MMA cos of my Karate background but not sure, have to find the place fist eh? lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah...just found out Craig's fight has been cancelled actually


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been over to watch the hammers play (not for a few years now) and i can honestly say i never really eenjoyed. never 100% relaxed, maybe that was just me. My brother has followed the hammers away alot and has seen hammers fans trying to taunt and fight other hammers fans as the couldn't get a ruck any where else.

I loved the film The Firm with gary oldman (i think) but it doesn't float my boat. thats why i now love Rugby and enjoy watching England at Twickenham


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

One of the best films was the BBC documentary "Hooligan" that was made in the 80's.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Pompey 657


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

megatron said:


> IMO if you absolutely have to fight for a buzz, there are tons of gyms up and down the UK where you can learn boxing or MMA or submission wrestling.
> 
> Yeah but they cant take 20 of there mates into a cage to back them up can they, lol


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

miami797 said:


> The firms in the UK remind me of our gangs in America. *Usually a bit less color in the firms though. Unless you're talking about the ICF.*
> 
> There's no colour in that fukk1n ICF firm. C18 cnuts. You always see 'yours truly' (Cass Penant) repesenting the ICF on every documentary, in every book etc silly mug. We just laugh at him.
> 
> ...


My father was very much involved with the Yids in the 80's. Most my family follow spurs. Also have family in Birmingham who are Zulus. Good luck today, smash the villa.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Inter v Lazio called off today as one of the lazio fans shot dead on way to game.Happened during a scuffle at a motorway service station,Police intervened and shots were fired.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Inter v Lazio called off today as one of the lazio fans shot dead on way to game.Happened during a scuffle at a motorway service station,Police intervened and shots were fired.


lol...ave seen a lot but she poor fuker shot...pmsl

those eyties are a right sneaky bunch, can't do it with fists, like to jib and run, cowardly fukers.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Any1 been watching eastenders lately i think there is a footy firm in the plot line right now acctually...i thnik is name is james or jason or something...check it out see how realistic is that!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

offo said:


> Any1 been watching eastenders lately i think there is a footy firm in the plot line right now acctually...i thnik is name is james or jason or something...check it out see how realistic is that!


nah mate, i think they are meant to be portraying an underworld crime firm tbh pal.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe but i thought of a firm soon as the story arised...but i dunno u think he was a gangster`? i dunno man they seem to be it more than the fights?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

offo said:


> maybe but i thought of a firm soon as the story arised...but i dunno u think he was a gangster`? i dunno man they seem to be it more than the fights?


I think there trying to make him out to be some sort of ex member of a gang/firm but ive seen harder erections than the dipssh1t he's trying to play.....lol......saying that, I suppose you don't have to look tough to be tough.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

no u dont  people can suprise u  some hard heads lookers are pussies lol


----------

